# Dark Angels and Imperial Guard



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Allies.

Advantage 1: Divination is really helpful for those Imperial Guard guns. Cast Prescience on a blob squad and you're golden. Most of the Divination spells are great when used on the Imperial Guard.

Advantage 2: Survivability in the form of the Deathwing. These guys can really help out the fragility of Guardsmen, whilst the Guardsmen offer the ability to cover the tabletop.

Gimmick 1: I thought it'd be awesome to take a Psyker Battle Squad and Ezekiel for Mind Worm. Unless I'm vastly mistaken, that's a 35/36 chance to remove an enemy character from play (unless they get Deny the Witch, obviously). Unfortunately, you have to take Ezekiel for this combo which will only work once in a game, really, and after that he kinda sucks with his shitty basic powers and his MC bolt pistol.

Gimmick 2 (thanks Arcane!): Azrael in a blob squad to give them all 4+ Invulnerable saves and some combat punch, as well as an extra special weapon. I believe his Chapter Banner would also work in this situation, making the Guardsmen a more fearsome prospect. Terminators won't hesitate to charge them, but doubling your Str 3 attacks can definitely deter Wyches, Orks, or other low-armour/low-toughness assault units.

Midnight


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Just take Azrael and join him in a huge blob squad. They all suddenly get invul saves and are very tough to kill.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Honestly, by the time anyone went out to buy the models for this, made them, and painted them, the new codex would already be along to mess it up.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

well, i allready have the models :biggrin:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Me to........:biggrin:

Only using Allies in Apoc games though, as I've done for years, well since Apoc first came to be.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Give that blob squad a chaplain and you've suddenly got some combat meanies. Re-rolling hits on the charge and Fearless to boot means you can clear most things with sheer numbers.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I would just sit them with an Aegis in front of a wall of Leman Russ and just laugh as your opponent either tries desperately to shoot 6+ 14 front armor tanks or assaults at you and tries to kill 50 4++ models.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

to ad to arcanes idea, put 2 LR with termis on the ends of the LRBT line, to keep their AV 12 sides covered


----------

